# Previsão de vagas de calor na Europa



## ciclonico (21 Dez 2012 às 23:32)

Previsão da evolução de vagas de calor na Europa até ao ano 2100 pela EEA (European Environment Agency).

http://storymaps.esri.com/stories/2012/warming-cities/


----------



## CptRena (22 Dez 2012 às 17:24)

> Boas ciclonico,
> 
> Aconselhava-o a actualizar o link que deixou no post anterior para remover o seu endereço de e-mail do mesmo senão é provável que os crawlers/spiders comecem a enviar-lhe spam, pois esta página do fórum é indexada pelos motores de busca (googlebot) e depois aparece publicamente pela internet e nunca mais consegue apagar isso. Por exemplo uma pequena pesquisa (google) do seu endereço e-mail já mostra que postou este mesmo link no fórum espanhol tiempo.com.
> É apenas uma sugestão.
> ...



Verifiquei agora, graças ao post seguinte do NunoC que já tratou do assunto. Portanto coloquei em citação a minha mensagem anterior.

Cumprimentos


----------



## NunoC (27 Dez 2012 às 18:02)

Tive oportunidade de acessar o link. Está interessante e muito provavelmente é o que irá acontecer, no entanto, sou um pouco cético em relação às perspetivas a longo prazo. Até poderão ser piores do que o mapa demonstra.


----------

